
Julia(lang) is “ like bringing home the artist boyfriend without a job” - xiaodai
https://discourse.julialang.org/t/get-it-together-guys/27826
======
Bostonian
"And it should install automatically to somewhere under C:\Program Files, not
C:"

Using directory names with spaces is a hassle when you use the Windows command
line, so I disagree.

------
longemen3000
Came from discourse, worth it

